# Australia launches six best jobs in the world campaign



## Editor

Young people around the world are being encouraged to apply for what are being described as the best jobs in the world in Australia. Six jobs in particular are being pushed as the best as part of an initiative promoting opportunities provided by Australia's Working Holiday Maker (WHM) programme. They each come with a six [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia launches six best jobs in the world campaign...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Editor

If you are interested in the six best jobs in the world campaign then you will find the following link very interesting.

Apply for six best jobs in the world campaign

There are an array of opportunities for those looking for something different, those a little adventurous and those willing to take on the Australian climate. Ben Southall was last year's high-profile winner and he seems to have enjoyed this time enormously.


----------



## Perry Campanella

This a very impressive News article, and as I see this as a campaign to increase tourism.
This is a good thing for the economy. I like how “Australia’s Working Holiday Maker (WHM) programme:” Is making a significant effort that actually is working! I find this all in genius.
Heck by these numbers - The United States has so far provided the greatest number of applications at 38,000, followed by France at 33,000, the United Kingdom at 32,000 and Italy at 30,000 with 25,000 Australians also applying - How can it be any better?


----------



## AngieFerrer

This is awesome I gotta share this to my friends! I'm exited to show them this page, thank you for posting.


----------



## grassdon

Hi,
I read your post . I think your post is very well for every people . so i like your post.
Thank


----------



## Move Migration

Yup, this is to promote the Working Holiday program which allows young people to come into australia to work and go on a holiday. It is like a your exchange program and aims to promote australia worldwide.


----------



## llobregt

Is this a returning opportunity, every year or so?


----------

